# Salmon Slam 2003



## stelmon

Ok, last years salmon slam was a hoot. After fishing tippy this weekend, I couldn't stop thinking of salmon fishing. Anyone up for a big outing this year? I think Ivans campground on M-37 would be a good place to stay like last year. We also have BB&T down the road. How about the 27 and 28 of september. That's also the last weekend of trout season on most streams. I could be wrong but isn't it good for steelhead off the peirs.

What do you guys think? Let's get this thing rolling.


----------



## quest32a

Alright Dan, Ill bite. Ivan's works for me and once a date is hatched out i will be there for sure as long as it is before Oct. 1. 
I really hope this outing does happen since the outing on the Mo fell through this year. I know it is still quite early but once August is here I will be to busy to even plan anything.


----------



## stelmon

The last weekend in september is the only day I can do it also. After Oct 1rst, I am busy.


----------



## solasylum

Dan....the get together last year was a blast!!  

That would be a good weekend! If the big fishes aren't in we can still target trout!

I'm in!!

Scott


----------



## unregistered55

I was gonna start this in about a month...I will take care of the Ivan's Camping Part...Just give me the dates and I will set it up...


----------



## stelmon

Don,
I was thinking the same thing but I thought if we started planning early we could get alot more people. 

Ok, let's have it on the last weekend in september. Every year we have had it on that date, the salmon are always in.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

I will let ya's know when everything start's falling into place. That is getting pretty close to the wife's do date Oct 14 I should be able to.

That was my first outing and I had a blast. the food was plentiful and great, not one complaint from me, even though I didn't get to sample some of it, do to a full stomach.....had to leave room for the "pop's." And the people that I met were out standing.


----------



## gunrod

I'm on vacation and in no matter. I'll probably bring either Jessy again (depends on school) or a buddy, plus my dad will be around.

I was just wondering if anyone considered a different location. Unfortunately I can't get too involved in the planning since my time is limited for a while. Don, if you want to discuss another possibility I have a good suggestion. We can do this by PM or phone and see what you think.

Again, either way I'm in. Way too much fun to miss it where ever it is located.


----------



## quest32a

I would be game for a location a little farther north if that is what you are thinking pat.


----------



## rookie1

Count me in. I'd sure like to catch one of those beasts.


----------



## gunrod

Yeah John, that's what I was thinking. Only so it will open more options to us. I remember some heading for the Platte and other rivers north last year. Plus, with the trout season open more rivers and streams would be available while remaining 25 to 30 minutes from Baldwin. Plus those wishing to fish the big lakes would be closer to the lake than Baldwin.

Just a suggestion, either way I'll be there.


----------



## Gone Fishing

I wouldnt mind seeing camping in a little more secluded area but Im dont know if that could be reserved or not. Anyway, I would be game for whatever the planners come up with.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I should be up in Mesick that weekend. I'll definately be part of a cookout or party that's happening again. Probably Sat night for the big feast? Maybe have a toga party. 

Fishing in full toga. Count me in.


----------



## FREEPOP

Scarletfever and I go every year on the same weekend, just prior to the bow opener. I'm pretty sure we can do this. She can educate the rest of the MS members on her tree and other natural wonders observations. Right Stein


----------



## unregistered55

PM me the options GunRod...I happend to like the price and pavillion of Ivans...but we can explore other Options...


----------



## riverboy

yep Im in again!!!!!

I agree with Don! Ivans setup work out very well for us last year!


----------



## stelmon

I liked Ivan's to..


----------



## kingfisher2

I'm in and will be bringing my two boys (13 & 15)......Pat, maybe you can throw both of them in the water like you did to Jes last year...lol....I want a pic like yours!

I also liked Ivans, but remember when ordering this year that they did a terrible job reserving our RV area. I would mention that to them Don. Also, the restroom/shower area could use a cleaning........

Marc


----------



## unregistered55

I camped at Ivan's this year and they painted the restrooms and cleaned them...Gunrod is gonna get the info on the other place and we will post the info and have a vote in a poll...sound good?


----------



## quix20

i'm in for sure!! more than likely i wont be able to make it until sat. afternoon due to my sons football game but i wont be there late sat. night since i am not coaching this year. so i should have plenty of time to fish. 

the place doesnt matter much to me, either way i am tenting it.


----------



## quix20

i still have a full week of vacation left to use before the end of the year, so i will be able to take a couple of mondays off for some fishing. so if you need an extra oarsmen gunrod or shoeman, let me know, i am sure i can work something out.


----------



## QueenSalmon

Count us in!! We will prob have another couple with us. We also might have TJ depending on how we set up after school begins. I'll bring the jello shots of course. Please put in requests for your favorites now 


QS 

OH and ladies feel free to come even if your other half can't come/ or you don't have one, we have plenty of single men on here


----------



## DryFly

Sounds like another good time.

Stelmon....Did you get my PM about a Dry Fly float Boat?


----------



## gunrod

I'd like to suggest we post on the Ohiosportsman site our plans once they are finalized. It would be cool to invite them to the outing and meet some new faces. Any thoughts?


----------



## quest32a

Pat i like that idea, Im getting sick of tired of see the same old faces at outings......  We need some fresh blood. Excellent idea.


----------



## unregistered55

QueenSalmon...Coconut RUM!


----------



## stelmon

1. Stelmon(possible guest)
2. Quest32A
3.solasylum
4. Northern_Outdoorsman(possible guest)
5. Flyrod4steelhead(maybe)
6. Gunrod and family
7. Rookie1
8. Gone Fishing
9. SteinFishski
10. Freepop and Scarlet Fever
11. Kingfisher2(2 boys)
12. Knockoff(maybe)
13. Steely-head
14. RiverBoy
15. Quix20
16. Broncbuster(maybe)
17. Bbell3000
18. Ypsi(maybe)
19. Ausable_Steelhead
20. Queen Salmon and Rivernut(TJ and other couple)
21. Dry Fly

So far were looking at 30 people. 

Gone Fishing, are you planing on bring paul? Probably a dumb question, lol.

Pat, that is an excellent idea. 

Dave, Yes I did get your PM. Check your PM box


----------



## DryFly

You say we need some fresh blood as you are getting sick and tired of seeing the same faces at these outings....

Actually seeing as I no longer drink and party (had too many headaches in the past),

I enjoy seeing those sick faces Sunday morning!!! Reminds me of the good ole days only from the outside looking in! lol


----------



## quest32a

LOL Dryfly, I really do think it would be kind of cool to have some of the Ohio guys though.


----------



## gunrod

Most of the die hards on the Ohio site (Fishnlik/Lance, lunker, J blocker, etc....) are members here. But Lance and I have talked about some fly swaps between the sites and possibly some outings in the future (one in Ohio, one in Michigan/maybe even friendly competitions such as who ever wins the Michigan/Ohio State game makes dinner or whatever....) but there hasn't been a ton of interest in fly fishing/tying down there with the lack of a ton of trout waters. I just thought if we invite them to an outing and post the results on both sites we could stir some interest down there. It couldn't hurt to make some new friends either.


----------



## FREEPOP

stranger; noun; a friend I have not met yet


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Sorry all, look's like i'm outa this one. When i returned home this afternoon, the wife told me that the Dr. believe's the baby might come earlier than expected. Nothing is wrong, it's just the baby is groing faster than normal  Plus the one's who have Nextel, know how wonderful those phones work once you get over to that side of the state (well pretty much all over)  

Have fun, and save some fish for the rest of us who can't make it.


----------



## DryFly

So what your wife is having a baby........

You already did your part of the project, let's go fishing.   

LOL
Good luck with your new fishing partner in a few years.


----------



## stelmon

To funny Dave. 

We'll be thinking of you Dave. Good luck with you new born on the way. 

1. Stelmon(possible guest)
2. Quest32A
3.solasylum
4. Northern_Outdoorsman(possible guest)
6. Gunrod and family
7. Rookie1
8. Gone Fishing
9. SteinFishski
10. Freepop and Scarlet Fever
11. Kingfisher2(2 boys)
12. Knockoff(maybe)
13. Steely-head
14. RiverBoy
15. Quix20
16. Broncbuster(maybe)
17. Bbell3000
18. Ypsi(maybe)
19. Ausable_Steelhead
20. Queen Salmon and Rivernut(TJ and other couple)
21. Dry Fly



29 people so far


----------



## Brian S

Stelmon, I plan on being there and marked my calendar, now I just have to see whats on my wife's calendar .


----------



## unregistered55

OK the info and Poll is posted...Please read the info on both places and cast your vote HERE


----------



## foersterhunter

count me as a maybe


----------



## brmara

Please count me in - it'll be just me. Any date, or campground is fine, but I voted for Ivan's because of the location.

Brian


----------



## chromium

Tangleknot and I will be there. How could we miss it.

Don, if you're going to make reservations at Ivans, I will need a spot for the RV, Thanks!


----------



## unregistered55

Once we know where we are having it for sure I will find out how many Electric Rv sites are needed and take care of business!


----------



## salmonslammer

I'll be up in that neck of the woods during that week on vacation. Not sure how many will be with me that weekend for sure, 1 or 2 others I would guess. Sounds like a good time!!


----------



## rookie1

Due to back problems it now looks like I will pobably not make it to this one. I don't think I'd be able to row. Please put me down as a "maybe".


----------



## stelmon

1. Stelmon(possible guest)
2. Quest32A
3.solasylum
4. Northern_Outdoorsman(possible guest)
6. Gunrod and family
7. Rookie1(maybe)
8. Gone Fishing
9. SteinFishski
10. Freepop and Scarlet Fever
11. Kingfisher2(2 boys)
12. Knockoff(maybe)
13. Steely-head
14. RiverBoy
15. Quix20
16. Broncbuster(maybe)
17. Bbell3000
18. Ypsi(maybe)
19. Ausable_Steelhead
20. Queen Salmon and Rivernut(TJ and other couple)
21. Dry Fly
22. Brian_s(maybe)
23. Foersterhunter(maybe)
24. Brmara
25. Chromion and Tangleknot(will the gang be coming)
26. Thor
27. Ausable_Steelhead
28. ZobZob
29. Salmonslammer(possibly 2 people)
30. Ruler
31. another guy

42 people so far

The "another guy" is a guy who has emailed me about attending and can't post there for I put him down. The day is nearing


----------



## unregistered55

Looks like a good turnout! I can't Wait! All plans are set with Ivan's...Remember if ya need a Camper/Rv or electric site makes sure ya go to the camping info thread and let me know...


----------



## Hawker

Hey Don, you forgot me!

Let me know when you find out if your Dad's coming.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Dan,

Put me down along with my dad. But slap a "maybe" next to it. I don't know if you already have me down or not, but I didn't see my name up there, so I thought I better let ya know  



N_O and Dan,

Thanks for puting all this together. Hope it turn's out like last year except more people


----------



## unregistered55

I didn't forget ya Hawker! Do you need electric site for your tent or just a spot to throw it up?


----------



## stelmon

1. Stelmon(possible guest)
2. Quest32A
3.solasylum
4. Northern_Outdoorsman(possible guest)
6. Gunrod and family
7. Rookie1(maybe)
8. Gone Fishing
9. SteinFishski
10. Freepop and Scarlet Fever
11. Kingfisher2(2 boys)
12. Knockoff(maybe)
13. Steely-head
14. RiverBoy
15. Quix20
16. Broncbuster(maybe)
17. Bbell3000
18. Ypsi(maybe)
19. Ausable_Steelhead
20. Queen Salmon and Rivernut(TJ and other couple)
21. Dry Fly
22. Brian_s(maybe)
23. Foersterhunter(maybe)
24. Brmara
25. Chromion and Tangleknot(will the gang be coming)
26. Thor
27. Ausable_Steelhead
28. ZobZob
29. Salmonslammer(possibly 2 people)
30. Ruler
31. another guy
32. FR4S and his dad(maybe)

44 people so far

Gotcha Dale, glad you and your dad might beable to make it. Hey, maybe we can even fish some midnight salmon


----------



## SALMONATOR

Hay stelmon, Troutbum64 and I used to be on the list. What happened? We're still a go. If you don't want us though..... that's fine!! We'll just take our keg of beer and head down the road to timber creek!! JK

Al


----------



## stelmon

Hey Salmonnator,
If I didn't allow you with your keg to come, I am sure I would be killed My computer has been acting very screwy again(no surprize there) Glad you caught it because I cut out a few other also. Sorry

Here is the updated list and if you said your coming and your not on the list, please let me know. Thank you1. Stelmon(possible guest)
2. Quest32A
3.solasylum
4. Northern_Outdoorsman(possible guest)
5. Flyrod4steelhead and dad(maybe)
6. Gunrod and family
7. Rookie1
8. Gone Fishing
9. SteinFishski
10. Freepop and Scarlet Fever
11. Kingfisher2(2 boys)
12. Knockoff(maybe)
13. Steely-head
14. RiverBoy
15. Quix20
16. Broncbuster(maybe)
17. Bbell3000
18. Ypsi(maybe)
19. Ausable_Steelhead
20. Queen Salmon and Rivernut(TJ and other couple)
21. Dry Fly
22. Brian_s(maybe)
23. Foersterhunter(maybe)
24. Brmara
25. Chromion and Tangleknot
26. Thor
27. Ausable_Steelhead
28. ZobZob
29. spoon3234
30. Slammer00(maybe)
31. Craig M(possibly 2 people)
32. Steeldrifter(buddy)
33. SALMONATOR 
34. Troutbum64
35. wickedcarpenter(possibly Bud)
36. Salmonslammer(possibly 2 people)
37. Ruler
38. another guy


45 people so far.


----------



## stelmon

38. is trout traveler. He hasn't posted yet but will be joininng us. He might bring a bud also.


----------



## trouttraveler

If brother comes along i will bring two.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Dan,

That would be cool. As long as I am not........uh.....let say sleepy  like I was the last year, lol. Maybe we should do it friday night if you are there friday that is. 

Oh, sorry my fault dan. You did have me down, I just read right past it. But please take my twin off their ""FR4S and his dad."" But keep the maybe.


----------



## stelmon

Sleepy, HA

Sounds good.... I will be there thursday unless my plans for school change.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Cool. Bring some egg hook's with the up turned eye, some glo bug yarn, different color's, and I will show ya how to snell your hook. Bring some white glo bug yarn. I have done really good on this color around dusk and into the darkness.


----------



## Ruler

Better stick a 'maybe' next to my name Dan. Something major happening this coming monday that might prevent me from joining you guys if things go badly.


----------



## mickey

Im gonna try and make it this year also. Again, depending on grad school (yep, like last year when I had a paper to write....) I should be alright. Dont know cause I havent started my classes yet.  

Looking forward to seeing everyone!!


----------



## scoot

I might stop by camp and meet some of you guys but i dont know about campin. I'll definitely fish though. Sometimes I forget to eat and go to the bathroom when I go salmon fishin.


----------



## unregistered55

> _Originally posted by scoot _
> * Sometimes I forget to eat and go to the bathroom when I go salmon fishin. *


You have that problem too huh scoot??!!!


----------



## SALMONATOR

Me too somtimes..........Depends.  

Al


----------



## stelmon

> _Originally posted by scoot _
> *Sometimes I forget to eat and go to the bathroom when I go salmon fishin. *


and my dad thought I was wierd, lol


Dale, I will try to remember that. Of coarse, will there be anytime when I will be out salmon fishing


Updated list:

Stelmon(possible guest)
2. Quest32A
3.solasylum
4. Northern_Outdoorsman(possible guest)
5. Flyrod4steelhead and dad(maybe)
6. Gunrod and family
7. Rookie1
8. Gone Fishing
9. SteinFishski
10. Freepop and Scarlet Fever
11. Kingfisher2(2 boys)
12. Knockoff(maybe)
13. Steely-head
14. RiverBoy
15. Quix20
16. Broncbuster(maybe)
17. Bbell3000
18. Ypsi(maybe)
19. Ausable_Steelhead
20. Queen Salmon and Rivernut(TJ and other couple)
21. Dry Fly
22. Brian_s(maybe)
23. Foersterhunter(maybe)
24. Brmara
25. Chromion and Tangleknot
26. Thor
27. Ausable_Steelhead
28. ZobZob
29. spoon3234
30. Slammer00(maybe)
31. Craig M(possibly 2 people)
32. Steeldrifter(buddy)
33. SALMONATOR 
34. Troutbum64
35. wickedcarpenter(possibly Bud)
36. Salmonslammer(possibly 2 people)
37. Ruler(maybe)
38. Trout Traveler
39. Mickey(maybe)
40. scoot


47 people so far.


----------



## scoot

How about we invest in some MS salmon river special diapers.


----------



## stelmon

Stelmon(possible guest)
2. Quest32A
3.solasylum
4. Northern_Outdoorsman(possible guest)
5. Flyrod4steelhead and dad(maybe)
6. Gunrod and family
7. Rookie1
8. Gone Fishing
9. SteinFishski
10. Freepop and Scarlet Fever
11. Kingfisher2(2 boys)
12. Knockoff(maybe)
13. Steely-head
14. RiverBoy
15. Quix20
16. Broncbuster(maybe)
17. Bbell3000
18. Ypsi(maybe)
19. Ausable_Steelhead
20. Queen Salmon and Rivernut(TJ and other couple)
21. Dry Fly
22. Brian_s(maybe)
23. Foersterhunter(maybe)
24. Brmara
25. Chromion and Tangleknot
26. Thor
27. Ausable_Steelhead
28. ZobZob
29. spoon3234
30. Slammer00(maybe)
31. Craig M(possibly 2 people)
32. Steeldrifter(buddy)
33. SALMONATOR 
34. Troutbum64
35. wickedcarpenter(possibly Bud)
36. Salmonslammer(possibly 2 people)
37. Ruler(maybe)
38. Trout Traveler
39. Mickey(maybe)
40. scoot
41. Hawker

48 people so far.


Guys, Please check out the cookout thread so we can get all this squared off and no one brings doubles.


----------



## steeldrifter

Dan put me as a maybe....i'm 99% sure we will be up there on that weekend but more than likely we will be staying at my buddys tralier(in the area) but we will come over and meet everyone and see whos fishing where,but probally not staying at ivans though.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Sorry guys, my wife planned my 3 year olds birthday party for Sept 27 so Iwill not be able to make it. Hang em high, and have a blast.

Tim


----------



## quix20

dan, i dont think my dad is coming. he has a horse show that day. but i think i have at least one of the guys from work talked into going, maybe 2.


----------



## quest32a

Dan, Rob may be coming also. I am not 100% but he should be there. He has never hooked a salmon, so i would like to give him the opportunity. I guess put him down, if he doesn't show up i will have enough fun for both of us.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Dan or Don,

Please take my dad off of the list. He tore some cartilidge in his knee at my brother & sister-in-law's place a few week's back. He has surgery either Thursday or Friday. But it is looking like he will be laid up for awhile. Also you can take the maybe off my name, I am a for sure deal  I might be up there a day or two earlier as well, but not real sure on that.

If anyone need's a place to crash let me know. I have a two room tent. But I might have a newer one that is a little bigger.


----------



## unregistered55

Updated list:

Stelmon(possible guest)
2. Quest32A
3.solasylum
4. Northern_Outdoorsman(possible guest)
5. Flyrod4steelhead 
6. Gunrod and family
7. Rookie1
8. Gone Fishing
9. SteinFishski
10. Freepop and Scarlet Fever
11. Kingfisher2(2 boys)
12. Knockoff(maybe)
13. Steely-head
14. RiverBoy
15. Quix20
16. Broncbuster(maybe)
17. Bbell3000
18. Ypsi(maybe)
19. Ausable_Steelhead
20. Queen Salmon and Rivernut(TJ and other couple)
21. Dry Fly
22. Brian_s(maybe)
23. Foersterhunter(maybe)
24. Brmara
25. Chromion and Tangleknot
26. Thor
27. Ausable_Steelhead
28. ZobZob
29. spoon3234
30. Slammer00(maybe)
31. Craig M(possibly 2 people)
32. Steeldrifter(buddy)
33. SALMONATOR 
34. Troutbum64
35. wickedcarpenter(possibly Bud)
36. Salmonslammer(possibly 2 people)
37. Ruler(maybe)
38. Trout Traveler
39. Mickey(maybe)
40. scoot


46 people so far.


----------



## steeldrifter

I will be there with a bud for sure that weekend dan&don, but we wont be staying at the campground, i booked reservations last year for that weekend at a motel and forgot about it till i called them the other day! Anyway we will stop in to meet all you guys friday or saterday night and visit for awhile. Look forward to puttin some faces with the names on the site!

STEELDRIFTER


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

I am taking my pontoon boat with me. Will anyone else have one of their's or are people sticking to the drfit boat's? Also, "IF" my dad is not able to go, will someone happen to have a open seat? I have never been fishing out of a drfit boat, or for that matter, have never taken a ride in one.


----------



## foersterhunter

if i am able to go dale i am sure i will have an open seat in my boat


----------



## bbell3000

I dont know if you guys have started the food list but i'll bring some hot dog buns again this year. All the reports of fishing seem great cant wait to see who catches the largest fish. See ya'll up there.
Kevin USAF
I got the pics back from the desert if anyone wants me to bring them up there


----------



## unregistered55

The Food list is at the link below...

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45139&perpage=15&pagenumber=3


----------



## Spoon3234

I had to get a job and I'm pretty sure I can't have that weekend off now so I won't be able to make it.  Count me out again this year.  Hope everyone has a good time and there's always next year to come and meet some members.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Seeing how I now have an RV to camp with, I may just join you. Wife is working that weekend, and here I am with nothing better to do. LOL 
Did have plans to fish the Betsie that weekend but now my buddy can't make it. Will know for sure maybe by next weekend.


----------



## ZobZob

Hey Stelmon,
Did you put that possible guest spot on there for a lady friend you plan on meeting now that you're in college?

 

Zob


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Dan or Don

Better slap a MAYBE next to my name again


----------



## salmonslammer

I'm Hit............working on the 24th till the 29th on a show. I wanted to take the 27th off but the boss said "all or nothing" Sounds like I'll miss a great time My 2 buddys won't be comming up either since we all work together.


I'm still more than willing to donate some walleye for the dinner if I can hook up with someone (Don??) before the trip. PM me if your 1/2 way close to armada. I work in auburn hills too.


----------



## unregistered55

Salmon Slammer...my daughters live in Armada so I should be able to swing by and get that donated walleye....thanks!

Look for post by me in NW rivers about a "Preview" of the salmon run...just got home from a weekend of 'SLAMMIN' River Salmon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## solasylum

Kurt...I sent you a pm.

I will be up around 6 or so on Friday and staying until Sunday sometime.

Anyone thought about doing some small game hunting? I am still looking to shoot my first grouse.

Scott


----------



## unregistered55

I'll be leaving Friday morning...haveta stop at the Hyde dealer, then Stelmon is meeting me at Ivan's and we are gonna do a short float and be back at camp in the evening...


----------



## Gone Fishing

I should be there with my son between 8:30 and 9 PM Friday night. Darn work is interfering with my fishing!


----------



## ericz

I'll be up there this weekend anyway. I'll "try" and find you guys Sat night. More than likely I'll have an open seat or two for Sunday if there's any newbe's that would like to see the river.

e


----------



## holtknieper

Stelmon Please add Downrigger Don and the Fishwitch to your headcount of people attending the slam. We are with Straight Arrow Ed & Vivian and there are two electrical sites reserved under their names. thanks DRDon


----------



## mickey

Im still unsure of my attendance this weekend. Hoping to make it but it is looking like the "real world" may keep me from it.  

Ahhhhh, need to fish soon!!!


----------



## quix20

the 2 guys that were going with me have backed out, something about the youth hunt this weekend.

i will be there for at least fri and sat. not sure of sunday anymore


----------



## wickedcarpenter

Anyone needing a ride i will have some room.i will be coming up 131 from Ypsilanti(Ann Arbor area) on Fri morning around 5am and be heading back Sun night.
Brent.


----------



## Steely-Head

> _Originally posted by mickey _
> *Im still unsure of my attendance this weekend. Hoping to make it but it is looking like the "real world" may keep me from it.
> 
> Ahhhhh, need to fish soon!!! *



I am in the same boat, too many obligations!!!!! ARRRGHH.


----------



## quest32a

Ill be up Friday evening around 7 pm. Still not sure if Deerhunter08 is coming with me or not. How is it looking on the boats, any room? I think i will have a float boat for myself but not for my roomate so if someone has room let me know. Thanks


----------



## Hunter333

Still figuring things but am planning on heading up friday after school. If someone has a boat seat and equipment, I would love the chance to go for a ride one day. If not, I will just have to use my new fly fishing stuff a try, will be my second time out. As stated above, I have NO materials needed to fish for salmon. Last December in Ludington, Shoeman told me that I could not get in his boat with my Zebco combo so I left it at home  I wont bring it this weekend either  I will however bring the guns in case we have a few minutes to get some fly tying materials ie: squirrel tails


----------



## wickedcarpenter

i'll be bringing extra spinning gear you can use and a cheap fly rod someone can have (shakespeare) with reel.Anyone that comes will have a good time!!!!


----------



## unregistered55

I won't know my boat situation til I see who shows up...I have promised some people boat rides through PM's so if they show I am full...if they don't show I may have room...


----------



## Hunter333

Roger that wicked! From what I have seen from those on this site, all are willing to share what they have with those of us that are "less fortunate."  Look forward to hanging out with everyone!!


----------



## riverboy

Some other obligations came up and I dont think I willl be able to attend.


----------



## QueenSalmon

Just wanted to let people know that we won't be staying at Ivan's . We might stop by for the Saturday night cook out but were not real sure yet. I hope you all have a great time and catch tons of fish.


QS


----------



## knockoff64

I'm afraid I won't make it this time.

Have fun, I know you all will!


----------



## Steely-Head

I'm out for sure, just cant squeeze by all my other commitments. My loss!!! Have a good time everyone, these outings are a blast!


----------



## stelmon

Updated list:

Stelmon
Quest32A
solasylum
Northern_Outdoorsman(possible guest)
Flyrod4steelhead(maybe)
Gunrod and family
Gone Fishing
SteinFishski
Freepop and Scarlet Fever
Kingfisher2(2 boys)
Quix20(2 friends)
Broncbuster(maybe)
Bbell3000
Ypsi(maybe)
Ausable_Steelhead
Queen Salmon and Rivernut(TJ and other couple)
Dry Fly
Brian_s(maybe)
Foersterhunter(maybe)
Brmara
Thor
Ausable_Steelhead
ZobZob
Slammer00(maybe)
Craig M(possibly 2 people)
Steeldrifter(buddy)
SALMONATOR 
Troutbum64
wickedcarpenter(possibly Bud)
Ruler(maybe)
Trout Traveler
Mickey(maybe)
scoot
Steel Drifter
Walleye Mike
Subtuco
deershutzen
Vivian
Straight Arrow Ed

57 people so far

That's a real bummer guys.....


----------



## solasylum

Anyone have a weather report for the weekend? It doesn't look good in the Muskegon area. Rain is forecasted every day on out through the weekend.

Anyone know what shape the river is in? Should I be tyeing big bags for high water?

Scott


----------



## FREEPOP

Friday: Showers possible. Chance for measurable precipitation is 30%. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 58. Breezy, with a south wind 9 to 12 mph increasing to between 21 and 24 mph. 

Friday Night: Showers likely. The best chance for showers is after 2am. Chance for measurable precipitation is 60%. Mostly cloudy, with a low near 48. Breezy, with a southwest wind 21 to 24 mph decreasing to between 8 and 11 mph. 

Saturday: Showers likely. The best chance for showers is before noon. Chance for measurable precipitation is 60%. Mostly cloudy, with a high around 58. Breezy, with a west wind 8 to 11 mph increasing to between 17 and 20 mph. 

Saturday Night: Showers possible. Chance for measurable precipitation is 40%. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 44.

Sunday: Showers possible. Chance for measurable precipitation is 50%. Cloudy, with a high near 56.

Sunday Night: Showers possible. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 40.

Looks like sitting around camp and drinking beer


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Dan,

Take my name off of the list. As I will be un-able to attend this year  You all have fun up their, and leave some fish for the rest of us.


Solasylum,

Weds, the water was up a little but not much. The river had a nice stain to it. The rain that the west side had received cool'd the water down a bit from what it was. 


have fun everyone


----------



## Shoeman

Sounds like perfect salmon conditions. 

Have fun fellas.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Man FEEPOP, why you have to go post that!  The last few times I've taken my kid up there to float the rivers, we've had thunderstorms, driving rain, hail and high winds. We did catch fish though!


----------



## FREEPOP

I just calls em' how they posts em'


----------



## unregistered55

I don't mind the rain one bit...Nothing stops me from having fun and fishing! SEE YA ALL THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter333

I dont mind the rain and cold when I am feeling well but...... Being sick for 10 days and still feeling like crap, may come into my decision making.  Still deciding.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Bringing some rain gear just in case!!!!


----------



## unregistered55

Keep this up and I'll have the whole river to myself


----------



## Brian S

See y'all on Sat evening. 

I'm leaving tonight staying at my dad's cabin, fishing Oscoda Fri AM, then goose hunting Fri PM, then most likely the Frankfort area Sat AM, party in the PM, recovery Sun AM.


----------



## unregistered55

See they say "CHANCE" of showers...that means the weatherman is guessing that only some of us will bathe this weekend!....Don't you all know in Michigan the weathermen just GUESS???? 
Friday

Mostly cloudy with a chance of rain showers. Breezy. Highs in the upper 50s. South winds 5 to 10 mph increasing late in the morning to 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 30 percent. 

Friday Night
Mostly cloudy with scattered showers in the evening...then showers likely with isolated thunderstorms. Lows in the upper 40s. Chance of rain 60 percent. 

Saturday
Showers and thunderstorms likely. Breezy. Highs in the upper 50s. Chance of rain 60 percent. 

Saturday Night
Mostly cloudy with scattered showers. Lows in the mid 40s. Chance of rain 50 percent. 

Sunday
Mostly cloudy with a chance of showers. Highs in the upper 50s.


----------



## Mike

Leave a few for me Don. Don't worry about the rain guys, I just bought one of those fancy breathable wading jackets. I'm pretty sure it won't rain all weekend now.  

Mike


----------



## unregistered55

I got a great deal on a Wading Jacket...an $80 Field and stream waterproof wading jacket with alot of pockets on clearence at Dick's Sporting goods in Rochester for $24.97....Hope I get to try it out this weekend!


----------



## wickedcarpenter

i'll be leaving in a few(Thursday).i hope someone else is gonna be there to show me some night spots to fish(never been to Baldwin)
i have extra rain gear for someone and some Alka-Seltzer cold and flu for the sick ones i'm feeling alot better today and ready for alot of fishing!!


----------



## mickey

For you guys that can make it (wish I could be there), dress warm. 40's at night and rain....brrrrr. Id have my knit hat on at night, thats for sure. 

Have fun everyone. Fishing should be good and food should be tasty. Have one for me.


----------



## steeldrifter

> _Originally posted by northern_outdoorsman _
> *Keep this up and I'll have the whole river to myself *


Don......NOT!!!  I missed last weekend from being sick so nothing is keeping me from the PM this weekend short of DEATH...LOL.

Just checked the weather and baldwin saterday high of 55...burrr.....rain and sun mixed...low of 44

Sunday high of 56....hmmmm a warm up lol...and low of 46....rain/sun mixed.


----------



## unregistered55

> _Originally posted by mickey _
> *Id have my knit hat on at night, thats for sure. *


No knit hat fer me...I got hair for that 

Thanks for the heads up...I will throw my long johns in...too bad ya can't make it


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

I got my knit hat----don't have enough hair.


----------



## mickey

Don, you can keep warm by simply putting your HOT lantern in your little Eureka tent. LMAO

Knit hat or you can try and get a beaver to sleep on your head...lol


----------



## Hunter333

If someone is able, please take a group picture to post here. It is getting hard to keep track of all of the MS names and real names of people aroudn here!! Thanks!


----------



## FREEPOP

Weather is looking a little better now

Today: Showers possible after 4pm. Chance for measurable precipitation is 50%. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 62. South wind between 13 and 18 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph. 

Tonight: Occasional showers. Thunderstorms possible between 11pm and 2am. The best chance for showers is between 7pm and 2am. Chance for measurable precipitation is 100%. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 43. South wind 8 to 15 mph becoming west. Winds could gust as high as 23 mph.

Saturday: Showers likely. Thunderstorms possible after 11am. The best chance for showers is after 11am. Chance for measurable precipitation is 60%. Partly cloudy, with a high near 55. West wind between 9 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 24 mph. 

Saturday Night: Showers possible. Chance for measurable precipitation is 50%. Mostly cloudy, with a low near 38. West wind between 9 and 13 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. 

Sunday: Showers likely. The best chance for showers is between 7am and 10am. Chance for measurable precipitation is 60%. Mostly cloudy, with a high around 48. Northwest wind between 10 and 18 mph. 

Sunday Night: Showers possible until 4am. Chance for measurable precipitation is 40%. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 39.


----------



## stelmon

Well, I have a few things to do in the dorm room and then I am outta here, off to meet Don for a float. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Gone Fishing

Well, I'm in the process of loading the truck with fishing gear, food, drink, lots of warm clothes and most important, rain gear. Picking up my son at 3:45 and we'll be on our way. See ya up there!


----------



## solasylum

Should be up there around 6:30 or so.

Anyone have any egg-sucking leech flies they'd like to sell? Or for that matter any proven salmon flies?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## MSUICEMAN

I'm jealous guys, i'm sick as a dog and can't make it, be sure to take lots of pics and tell the stories.....


steve


----------



## Sawcat

I'm going to try and get up for the day and meet everyone, I can't wait. I was up there last weekend and had a 20# beautiful red salmon grab my fly and take off up the river with it, after 20 min. (I think) I tried to grab his tail and he took off like a shot and broke off. I had a ball! See ya up there, Eric


----------



## trouttraveler

Sorry all that i can not make it up there this weekend.Wish i could be there to meet all of you,But there as been a death in family.Hope that youy all have a great time and catch a few for me.Post pictures of the fish and faces of all so i can see all i miss.Good luck .


----------



## ZobZob

Well, I had a great time despite the rain. I got to meet and fish with several members of this site I had not met before. There were around 30-35 different members that showed up this weekend from my best guess. 

Several pops were had and the food was excellent. Members brought perch, smoked salmon, snook, cakes, cookies, burgers, chili, you name it. Anyone who has not been to one should plan on going next year.

As for the fishing, I caught my only fish on a #5 Mepps Black Fury on my first cast with it. It was a 15# male that had not turned yet. Unfortunately, the 100 or so cast that followed over the rest of the weekend did not produce for me.

That was the first time I ever tried using a spinner for salmon. 
If anyone ever questions whether salmon will bite I wish I had this one on video. He followed it across the river and slammed it. 

The river had good amounts of fish in it but it seemed that hook ups were hard to come by for most I talked to.

Zob


----------



## DryFly

Nice meeting you Zob along with all of the others.

There were many old friends who were there also. Nice visiting with everyone. 
Sorry some could not make it.

The food... WOW. I'm still full.

Glad you all had a good time fishing.

Stelmon never did tell us if the oiled spawn bags tucked in each cheek helped smooth the lips for kissing. We will have to wait for posts from the guys who fished with him that late nite!! LOL.

See ya all
Dave


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Dave, good smoked salmon (cajun style) going do some this week.

Gotta get some of that rubber thread too. Makes tying bags so much quicker.


----------



## DryFly

Atlas makes the rubber thread. Do not get it confused with Spider thread which is just thin rubber thread. It is not a strong. 

Good like, I know you will like it.

Dave


----------



## unregistered55

"Magic Thread"


----------



## unregistered55

I wish I was around when you were discussing this...I found a way to "Tie" spawn bags with no thread or line and no knots...I'll make a post about it...It works pretty well...


----------



## mickey

NO, No thread, knots, nothin'?!? This is either magic or a dirty joke. LOL 

I use magic thread also and will never use anything else. I can tie a bag faster than speedy gonzalez with magic thread. Comes in different colors too. Wrap-wrap..done. Wanna race?!?


----------



## DryFly

Must be snelling skein on the hook?

If you can do your method with ripe eggs, then I want to see it.


----------



## riverman

nylon and heat, lets see, what happens, kinda melts together, on the right track Don?


----------



## unregistered55

Yep... you use this Handy dandy metal gadget...Close it...use a small torch to heat it and Presto! It melts together and seals!


----------



## mickey




----------

